# Humminbird Side Imaging 1197c and 1157c



## Jim (Sep 20, 2007)

Wow! Bigger and more expensive! 

Taken from https://www.bassfan.com/:

Anglers who feel bigger is better should note that Humminbird just announced the introduction of its biggest screen yet. The new 1100 Series models feature a 10.4-inch, sunlight-viewable screen with high-resolution 600x800 resolution. 

The screens are available on two sonar/GPS combo units – the 1197c SI Combo and 1157c Combo – plus that standalone GPS/chartplotter 1155c. Note that the 1197c Combo features Humminbird's Side Imaging technology. 

The advantage of a larger screen is most evident in split-screen mode, but it's a big plus for Side Imaging as well. The manufacturer's suggested retail prices for the 1100 Series models are: 



1197c SI Combo: $2799.99 
1197c SI Combo NVB: $2999.99 
1157c Combo: $2099.99 
1157c Combo NVB: $2299.99 
1155c Chartplotter: $1999.99 
1155c Charplotter NVB: $2199.99


----------



## pbw (Sep 20, 2007)

Those things are insane and the price too. Next up 42 inch plasma in the jon boats.


----------



## redbug (Sep 20, 2007)

i am looking to get a large screen gps unit ,my eyes are not what they used to be and last fall I was running down KY lake trying to find byrds cove and could not read my gps screen while running in the rain. the bigger screen would make it better


----------



## bassboy1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Those SI units are the greatest thing since sliced bread. I come from a deep lake, where the fish are deep all year, except the spawn. The guys that have them have actually started catching more, and the pictures folks post from them are AMAZING.


----------

